# G220 + Makita vs BMW E36 318is.........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Now this is an interesting thread for me to write-up as it was more of a 'tuition day' for me on a Rotary.............:buffer:

One of the great things of DW and other forums is meeting new people and this detail has Briskoda and DW to thank for it coming to light..........

While at a National Briskoda meet at Gaydon earlier on this year I was lucky enough to meet up with a fellow DW member Chris_VRS, some of you may know Chris and some won't but I can tell you from the start he is a top guy and I respect him for his work..........:thumb:

Chris and I had been in contact via DW after the meet and he had suggested he would be happy to come over and detail a motor anytime and share some hints and tips and have a laugh so I took him up on this last weekend.......:thumb:

As some of you may know Jules and I popped over to the USA in September and I left her little Saxo with another Briskoda member, Ally, to sort out some mechanical work in return for getting his 'work horse' motor detailed to try and make it look a little more respectable........:detailer:

Chris came over on the Friday night and we collected the car from Ally and drove it back to the cottage to then head down the pub for some drinks and food with Jules, then bright and early on Saturday we got up to inspect the car in question:
































































Now I can confirm that the car was purchased very cheap and the only signs of major problems were a little rust spot on the drivers lower door edge, dent in the roof and a missing fog lamp cap on the driver's side. The car had 144k on the clock and had been lowered with some Azev rims popped on which are due to be refurbished in the coming months, so onto the detail we go.........:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

Now the detail will not follow my normal format as the main aim of the day was 'bouncing tips off each other' and improving the paintwork.

As the wheels are due to be refurbished we left them on the car and started by applying some Megs Wheel Brightner on all the wheels to dwell:










Then Chris applied some Megs APC onto all the arches, which was left to dwell:










Please note the DW fleece, Chris has his own and also no flip flops and shorts........:lol:

Then I went around the wheels and arches rinsing with the pressure washer:



















Please note the hat, scarf, hoodie, trouser and rift's, that's right guys the winter is here and it was flipping freezing............:doublesho

Chris then applied some Megs Wheel Brightner to one wheel:










This was then aggitated with an EZ Wheel Brush:










And then rinsed:










More Megs Wheel Brightner was applied and aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Chris then repeated this on the other wheels and as I like to get wheels as clean as possible I broke out some Elite Fine Yellow Clay and some Megs Last Touch to remove some stubborn stains and tar:










First new Zaino item for me in the series is the Zaino Z7..........:thumb:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The car was first rinsed:



















I then snow foamed the car with a mixture of i4Detailing Snow Foam and some HD Surfex:



















Chris then washed the car using the 2BM, wash bucket first:










Washing a few panels:



















Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated over the rest of the car.

While the foam was dwelling I attacked the petrol cap, door shuts and boot shut with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:










The car was then rinsed and some Megs Last Touch applied:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

Now Jules has not detailed with me recently due to work commitments and on this occasion Jules had been off work ill with a Chest Infection all week but she wanted to show her support so 'Princess Liea' came out with the teas:










We then taped up the car:




























Chris then got his PTG out and we agreed that we would correct the boot panel first so took some readings on both halves:




























This looked promising and all the panels on the car had similar readings which suggested original paint...............until we got to the Driver's Front wing:










Nevertheless we went back to the boot panel with the defects looking as follows:



















And the other half:










Chris then completed a demo on the Makita using a Megs Cutting Pad with some Ultra Fine and some Fast Cut Plus, after an application of Megs Last Touch:



















This is where the first tip of the day came in, wedging some cloths under the boot panel and taping up the rear wing edges ensure no damage to the rear wings and also ensure a nice cushioned surface to work on:



















Chris then corrected the right half with the cutting combination:



















'Princess Liea' was impressed:










This was then refined with a Megs Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:










Leaving the following:










And under the Brinkmann, my half not corrected:










And Chris's corrected half:










I then decided to shown Chris the 'Kevin Brown Method' using the G220 using Megs 105 via a Lake Country Orange Flat Pad, followed by some Megs 205 via a Lake Country Black Flat Pad achieving the following:










Compared to Chris's half:










Chris then removed our '50/50 line:



















We then decided that as the defects where very deep over all the panels, Chris would go around with the cutting combination via the Makita and I would follow around refining with the G220............:buffer:

So here are some shots during the correction, boot was completed first:



















I also went over the Rear Lamps here with the G220 and the Megs 205 to bring them back to life............:buffer:

Then moving around the passenger side:










Chris got around to the bonnet and corrected the centre to leave the edge's to me later with the Makita, the edges looked as follows:










With Chris's correction of the centre, before refining, looking as follows:










Chris got a few shots of me refining the roof with the G220 using a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:




























Then it was my turn to practice on the Makita, as we were finding some tougher marks on the bonnet and front end of the car we stepped things up to a 3M Compounding Pad with some 3M Ultra Fine and 3M Fast Cut Plus as follows:























































Each side of the panel was broken into two sections so having completed the front edge I went then to the back edge:



















Please note the piping insulation supporting the bonnet and the wing edges taped up, another top tip.........:thumb:

And then onto the other front edge:




























All these areas were then refined with the G220, a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:










Chris and I then removed all the tape and snow foamed the car, this time with some i4Detailing Snow Foam and some CG Citrus Wash:



















This was then rinsed:




























Megs Last Touch was then applied:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

Chris has only used Zaino Z2 so I was keen to continue with my Zaino procedure so first up was the Zaino Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










Then Chris completed a Z6 Wipedown:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad.

Then I went for another Z6 Wipedown and finally some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth to buff up.

Another new Zaino addition for me is Zaino Z-16 so that was applied to the tyres via an Applicator Pad:










While Chris completed the tyres I thought I would try and see what I could do with the standard exhaust, so out with the wire wool, autosol and a microfibre cloth - Before:










After:










Chris and I had been in communication recently about a decent trim restorer and dressing product, I hadn't used any Black Wow so Chris bought some along and we decided to break up the external trim with some other products as follows, I went for the Black Wow on the rear trim:










I then gave Chris some Peanut Butter for one of the front trims:



















I then tried some Megs Gold Class Trim Detailer on the other front trim:










This was followed by some Aerospace 303 on the lower trims:










Chris then went around the car with some Megs Glass Cleaner and some paper towels:










I then followed him around with some AG Life Shine 'Glass Guard':










Chris then went around the windows with normal water and some paper towels:










Jules then came back towards the end of the detail to find some of Ally's sunglasses:



















I then kindly asked Jules to stop messing about so we could get some final pictures..............

*The Results*






















































































































Although the sun wasn't on our side at the end of the day, I am hoping you can see a marked improvement........

The car now looks a lot better and for the price paid for the car, I wish I had stumbled across it, I managed to give the interior a quick once over the next day just because I wanted too.........

I thoroughly enjoyed the day working with Chris and also enjoyed my experience of a Rotary, yes Chris is left handed and the handle was not set up for me but as I went around the bonnet I got a little more confident and the level of correction achieved made me want to invest in a rotary.........:buffer:

A really fun day in many ways but also one that made us both realise some new tips and tricks, Chris and I will be linking up in the future and with Jules on board for the day we are hoping to get some good results.

Many thanks to Ally for letting us have the car to 'practice' on, thanks to Jules for the constant stream of tea and thanks to Chris for making the trip over to the cottage............:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.............


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice finish on the Beemer:thumb::thumb:

Thanks for the write up. I haven't used Zaino before but I may be tempted.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Excellent correction there mate. Lovely reflections in the after shots. you do like your Zanio!

One question...what was the best in terms of appearance on the Peanut Butter/303/Megs/Black Wow??


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow, looks great, looks like a 5 grand motor now.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Peanut butter? WTF? lol


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work again mate :thumb:

How did the peanut butter treated trim come out compared to the others?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as normal mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Scotch said:


> Very nice finish on the Beemer:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the write up. I haven't used Zaino before but I may be tempted.


Zaino for me is a good product set, I feel confident in the results acheived with the products just a shame that now and again they are difficult to get hold of..........



SamurI said:


> Excellent correction there mate. Lovely reflections in the after shots. you do like your Zanio!
> 
> One question...what was the best in terms of appearance on the Peanut Butter/303/Megs/Black Wow??


You can experience Zaino this weekend mate...........

For me the Black Wow stood out but then I don't know how they are all looking now after some wear and tear on the road with the recent weather.......



Streeto said:


> Peanut butter? WTF? lol


The oil's in the Peanut Butter are supposed to be pretty useful but I think this is the case for most items containing oil, the only thing I would say is go for smooth and not crunchy Peanut Butter.............:lol:



Trist said:


> Great work again mate :thumb:
> 
> How did the peanut butter treated trim come out compared to the others?


I am confident in Aerospace 303 and Black Wow looked great but Peanut Butter looked just as good even if it's a little more tricky to apply........


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Poor Jules 

Good teamwork guys - look forward to your next venture.

(also, nice tips with the boot/bonnet raise things :thumb


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

great write up as usual, good to see you back on the forums ! 
i have a soft spot for 318is had one when i was younger !


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great write up and a superb turn around on the car, a huge improvement and looks so much better now. :thumb:

I'm another Zaino fan too


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

:thumb:

Thanks Mr B ... an inspiration as ever 

Took my first alloy off the car yesterday, as Uncle Simon does, and could I bugg*ry get all the black ming off with bilberry. Have ordered ... 

Yes you guessed it, some Megs Wheel Brightener and a Wheel Smidt foam doo dah! 

Thanks again for bags of effort putting the thread together.

Regards, Ian


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Having seen this car in the flesh, I was blown away with how glossy the paint now looks, and how defect free it is. BMW paint is fecking hard, so defect removal isn't easy. The feel to the paint is really silky too, very nice indeed.

Being a solid colour rather than metallic, the photos don't do it justice.

Top work as always Simon.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Great job guys,did it feel strange using Makita ie weight,tecnnique.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Poor Jules
> 
> Good teamwork guys - look forward to your next venture.
> 
> (also, nice tips with the boot/bonnet raise things :thumb


She is fighting fit now mate and will be back on board shortly.........:thumb:

Nice tip indeed, something I had not thought about........



orienteer said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Mr B ... an inspiration as ever
> 
> ...


Glad to see your still spending your money and the 'Detailing Bug' lives on........

Hope the new additions will yield better results for you mate and thanks for continuing to read my threads.......:thumb:



SCOTIA said:


> Great job guys,did it feel strange using Makita ie weight,tecnnique.


It was certainly strange and daunting but I just went straight at it after some pointers from Chris, managed to get used to the weight, speeds and how the machine reacts to pressure and curvature on the panels, have to say that now I need to source a Rotary........:buffer:

Weight wise I didn't really pay it much attention but it felt strong and sturdy......:thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Time for an avatar change Tom 

Top result there. On the bumper/trim restoration, I've had best results with Meg's #39 Vinyl Restorer, then 303 over the top :thumb: - peanut butter (smooth) is indeed a good, cheap substitute though!

Steve


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice work guys! You might be able to help me out with a question actually - I was giving my mums Mazda 3 a working over the other day with a LC White pad and some 205 - the biggest problem I seem to be coming up against is the polish seemingly running out. By this I mean the following: I spread it and then up the RPMs and it seems to go clear incredibly quickly, like there isn't much residue at all, any ideas?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Nice work guys! You might be able to help me out with a question actually - I was giving my mums Mazda 3 a working over the other day with a LC White pad and some 205 - the biggest problem I seem to be coming up against is the polish seemingly running out. By this I mean the following: I spread it and then up the RPMs and it seems to go clear incredibly quickly, like there isn't much residue at all, any ideas?


Funny you should mention a Mazda 3 as I have not long just 'tarted' one up for Nuclear Tom.........

I used a 3M Polishing Pad with the Megs 205 and my first question is, is the pad brand new and has the polish been absorbed in the pad? If not give the panel a squirt of water to get more work out of the pad and polish........:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Funny you should mention a Mazda 3 as I have not long just 'tarted' one up for Nuclear Tom.........
> 
> I used a 3M Polishing Pad with the Megs 205 and my first question is, is the pad brand new and has the polish been absorbed in the pad? If not give the panel a squirt of water to get more work out of the pad and polish........:thumb:


I think you might have hit it on the head there mate - it was pretty much brand new - I primed it with the britemax QD sample I've got but what you've said makes alot of sense - do you clean your pads out after every use?

I've got the black 3m finishing pad so I could give that a go as well, but the LC pad has a bit more cut and that's what it needs. Misting the panel with water does sound like a great idea though, will give that a go and report back


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I think you might have hit it on the head there mate - it was pretty much brand new - I primed it with the britemax QD sample I've got but what you've said makes alot of sense - do you clean your pads out after every use?
> 
> I've got the black 3m finishing pad so I could give that a go as well, but the LC pad has a bit more cut and that's what it needs. Misting the panel with water does sound like a great idea though, will give that a go and report back


I clean them everynow and again but on other occasions just run a brush head on the pad while the pad rotates..........:buffer:

No problem mate, gmblack3 showed me that adding water got more out of the pad and the polish while I was in the USA witnessing the KBM.........:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work as usual and with a new tool:thumb:

Also nice to see the Flip Flops retired for the winter


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Great work as usual and with a new tool:thumb:
> 
> Also nice to see the Flip Flops retired for the winter


I was upset about that actually - Baker you big girl!

*hides wellies he wears all year for cleaning car*


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I was upset about that actually - Baker you big girl!
> 
> *hides wellies he wears all year for cleaning car*


Sorry to let you down mate, it was flipping freezing..........


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

another enjoyable read Baker


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work again Simon - agree on the Zaino being a very nice product range. what other Zaino stuff have you tried (if any) apart from Z2, Z7 and ZAIO?
for winter detailing - may i suggest some 'thermal flip-flops'?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Tidy work :thumb:

How did you personally find the 'step up' to rotary..?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yet another great detail Simon.

Top work dude

:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, Car looks great and new setup does too!!! I have 1 sugar in my tea when I pop down for a detail..............:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great job there guys! Can i just mention that i have Ground Nut Oil which is basically the oil from peanuts and is a liquid like vegetable oil rather than like scraping poo around the trim :lol:. If you rub it in well its good for getting wax stains off the trim.:thumb: Did you have the rift socks on there? Strange arent they! I got to try my 3M pad on G220 for the 1st time with Lime Prime on sunday. Great but isnt it a finishing pad?
Thanks Phil


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> cracking work again Simon - agree on the Zaino being a very nice product range. what other Zaino stuff have you tried (if any) apart from Z2, Z7 and ZAIO?
> for winter detailing - may i suggest some 'thermal flip-flops'?


I have most of the Zaino range to be honest but I haven't used all of the products:

Z2 Pro - Show Car Polish
Z5 Pro - Show Car Polish
Z6 - Gloss Enhancer
Z7 - Shampoo
Z8 - Spray Seal
Z-16 - Tyre Dressing
Z-18 - Clay
Z-AIO - Polish
Z-CS - Sealant

I am keen to get the other products but it's all when funds allow...........



Janitor said:


> Tidy work :thumb:
> 
> How did you personally find the 'step up' to rotary..?


It was a little daunting but with Chris giving me some good tips and confidence in myself I just got on with it and cracked on, would like to do this a few more times again before I complete a car on my own..........:buffer:



HC1001 said:


> Great work Si, Car looks great and new setup does too!!! I have 1 sugar in my tea when I pop down for a detail..............:thumb:


No problem Howard, when you coming down then hey?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Great job there guys! Can i just mention that i have Ground Nut Oil which is basically the oil from peanuts and is a liquid like vegetable oil rather than like scraping poo around the trim :lol:. If you rub it in well its good for getting wax stains off the trim.:thumb: Did you have the rift socks on there? Strange arent they! I got to try my 3M pad on G220 for the 1st time with Lime Prime on sunday. Great but isnt it a finishing pad?
> Thanks Phil


Yeah always wear the Rift socks and they are interesting to try first time but a must............

Your correct about it being a Finishing Pad, my apologies........

Thanks for the info on the oil, don't think I will use anything like peanut butter in the future but it was good for a laugh........:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Yeah always wear the Rift socks and they are interesting to try first time but a must............
> 
> Your correct about it being a Finishing Pad, my apologies........
> 
> Thanks for the info on the oil, don't think I will use anything like peanut butter in the future but it was good for a laugh........:thumb:


Ha ha, im surprised you wernt attacked by wasps and birds:lol: I take it your Rift socks are black? Mine are white! The black wow is in my sights but i scoffed abit at the price as ita very small bottle but hey it'll last yonks. Ive just bought 303 recently in a 1ltr bottle and i litterally squirted the smallest amount onto a small square on sponge which did the whole exterior on the MR2 we did on Sunday (japanese hit in the showroom). Great stuff as is CG New Look trim Gel. Im so jealous of your Zaino stuff. Its been out of stock for a while and im wanting the Z5 Polish for my solid black MiTo. I got to try a few of my new Optimum products on Sunday. Opti Seal, Opt Car Wax and Opt Instant Detail. Well impressed with them all:thumb: I'll probs get the Zaino set for xmas off cyc.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Ha ha, im surprised you wernt attacked by wasps and birds:lol: I take it your Rift socks are black? Mine are white! The black wow is in my sights but i scoffed abit at the price as ita very small bottle but hey it'll last yonks. Ive just bought 303 recently in a 1ltr bottle and i litterally squirted the smallest amount onto a small square on sponge which did the whole exterior on the MR2 we did on Sunday (japanese hit in the showroom). Great stuff as is CG New Look trim Gel. Im so jealous of your Zaino stuff. Its been out of stock for a while and im wanting the Z5 Polish for my solid black MiTo. I got to try a few of my new Optimum products on Sunday. Opti Seal, Opt Car Wax and Opt Instant Detail. Well impressed with them all:thumb: I'll probs get the Zaino set for xmas off cyc.


As my folks live in the USA I make full use of it and head to the Nike stores to get all colours but black is the way forward............

I have the CG New Look Gel but haven't used it recently, coming to the end of my current 303 stocks so may use that for a while..........

I would strongly recommend the Zaino items and I will again be getting some more form the US as it's just much easier for me..........:thumb:

Z5 has fillers in it I believe so not used it but I do like the Mito........:car:

Will check out your thread now.........


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Sorry to let you down mate, it was flipping freezing..........


Don't you mean Flip-Flopping freezing.

It's official, never mind the Met Office, Simon has put the flip flops and shorts away, winter is on it's way. 

Seriously, cracking job and write-up, as ever. Bet it's a long time since that Beemer looked that good. Hope Ally was pleased, and I reckon he's got the best side of the deal!

Top job fella :thumb:

All the Best
Chris

P.S Wish I lived nearer Northampton! Mind you, I come up that way for work sometimes!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

That is such a good write up and such a good transformation!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Tiptronic said:


> Don't you mean Flip-Flopping freezing.
> 
> It's official, never mind the Met Office, Simon has put the flip flops and shorts away, winter is on it's way.


I'm sure your feet would warm up if you did the dash with them:










And here's a picture to dispel any concerns, from Jules, of your secret fashion closet:










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice detailed writeup with lots of little hints and tips in there, great read. 

Nice results there too, not so sure about the sun glasses at the end though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Don't you mean Flip-Flopping freezing.
> 
> It's official, never mind the Met Office, Simon has put the flip flops and shorts away, winter is on it's way.
> 
> ...


Maybe he did get the better side of the deal but Jules's little Saxo is working well now so that's the main thing from our side...........:car:

You know me mate, happy to travel if needs be..........:thumb:



orienteer said:


> I'm sure your feet would warm up if you did the dash with them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair I think Jules may like a pair of those for the kitchen floor............:thumb:



Dave KG said:


> Nice detailed writeup with lots of little hints and tips in there, great read.
> 
> Nice results there too, not so sure about the sun glasses at the end though


Thanks Dave and it's always nice to detail with another person, just makes it more enjoyable as I am sure you well know.............:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks Dave and it's always nice to detail with another person, just makes it more enjoyable as I am sure you well know.............:thumb:


It is indeed - the hours seem to fly by, the company is definitely enjoyable


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> You know me mate, happy to travel if needs be..........:thumb:


Now you would have to be mad to travel down to Somerset from where you are :doublesho

Might PM you next time I am working in your neck of the woods though

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

Looks like a good day of top correction there! :buffer::thumb:

Some good tip sharing too! :driver:

Nice work lads! :thumb:

One question for you, how come you didn't clay the car? or is that a serious newbie question!

Cheers

Drysponge


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> Looks like a good day of top correction there! :buffer::thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment as always Mart...........:thumb:

On this occasion as we were only intending to make the car look a lot better, we decided not to clay the car, just thought we would be cutting heavily so decided against it.........:buffer:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work... but how do you get the foam so thick? 

Mine never seems to be like that


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Great work... but how do you get the foam so thick?
> 
> Mine never seems to be like that


I just use i4Detailing Snow Foam in the HD Lance with some HD Surfex or lately some CG Citrus Wash which yeilds the results as shown, I don't add water into the lance bottle though...........:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work as always mate. Wondered when you'd start giving the rotary a go!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Great work as always mate. Wondered when you'd start giving the rotary a go!


Hopefully link up with Chris again to get some more experience but a Rotary will be the next step for me........:buffer:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

simply amazing work, lots of pics! Love it!!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job on a nice looking motor, well done.


----------

